# Horrible sound vibration



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Lately I've been getting this really bad vibration coming through my TV speakers when watching something that's prerecorded. It's like the treble is way too high on the TV so I turned it down and still it's happening. It's great through the amp so now I don't know if it's a TV speaker problem (Vizio, not the most expensive TV but pretty good anyway) or a receiver issue, maybe with the HDMI connection. The amp doesn't use HDMI so it's tough to decide what's to blame. I have not rebooted the receiver in months so maybe it's time for that but I was wondering if anyone else had ever heard this problem before.

It's that very "tinny" sound where cheap speakers vibrate badly. Tough to explain.

Thanks
DGIB


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have OTA connect it to the TV and watch the TV without going through the receiver. If you still hear it, it is the TV. If not, try using the Component cable with RCA audio instead of HDMI and see if you still get it.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

I had the same exact problem, but I do not know what the solution is. I do know the source: it was the HDMI connection at my TV. I connected the HDMI cable to a different TV and the sound was fine. I also had no problem through my surround system or through the use of component cables. I have had this problem 3 times in the last year. What I did was unplugged the HDMI cables, unplugged the TV and then reconnected everything the next day. All worked well. So no solution, but you are not "hearing things".


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks. No OTA so I'll try unplugging everything and reconnecting. I can always stop using the HDMI connection if need be or swap to the other HDMI input my TV has.

Thanks again
DGIB


----------

